# Rivers and Lakes - mosquitoes



## Bazoo (Apr 25, 2015)

Are there any problems living near rivers or lakes with biting insects or any other dangers to look out for?


----------



## bambooo (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi Bazoo !

I have a small but beautiful Quinta overlooking the River Tejo in front of the famous Portas de Rodao , during the summer months we were not troubled by Mosquitoes at all which actually surprised me as I used to live near the Ebro in Spain and they were terrible there , as for other dangers or Animals , well common sense near water is always good and if you are in a Natural area there's a very good chance you will see wild boar, deer, ducks, and even the Occasional Otter or two , there are a few Snakes as well but all harmless !

Hope this helps !


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

bambooo said:


> Hi Bazoo !
> 
> I have a small but beautiful Quinta overlooking the River Tejo in front of the famous Portas de Rodao , during the summer months we were not troubled by Mosquitoes at all which actually surprised me as I used to live near the Ebro in Spain and they were terrible there , as for other dangers or Animals , well common sense near water is always good and if you are in a Natural area there's a very good chance you will see wild boar, deer, ducks, and even the Occasional Otter or two , *there are a few Snakes as well but all harmless !*
> 
> Hope this helps !


Just a slight correction on that my friend........ They're relatively uncommon but the Lataste's Viper can pack a bit of a punch and needs to be avoided if at all possible. 

Lataste’s viper videos, photos and facts - Vipera latastei | ARKive 

If any of our members and their friends who live in the Figueiro Dos Vinhos and surrounding areas find they have any snake problems please do contact me and I'll be happy to come out, catch and relocate said snakes for them. 

I do so hate to see them killed for no other reason than their just being snakes.


----------



## bambooo (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi TM !
Thanks for the reminder  but as you say uncommon ! it's a shame you said 'Figueiro Dos Vinhos and surrounding areas' you would have a full time job here , I just saw a small ladder snake whilst watering some plants .... he must have been making the most of the afternoon Sun 

Cheers


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Mate, none of the others are going to cause you any problems and you can pretty much herd them out of where you don't want them....... We have a ladder snake that lives in the adega and I'm happy for him to stay there as he keeps the mice down for me.


----------



## bambooo (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi TM !
Yeah I dont mind the ladder Snakes , just thought being back in Europe after living in Asia I would get a break from Snakes , I think I have now seen more here in 6 Months than I ever saw there ! ;-)

Cheers


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Funny you should say that....... we see more snakes here in any one year than we saw in any 3 years when we lived in Africa.......... and there we'd spend at least 4-6 months of any year living in the bush.


----------



## bambooo (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi TM !
Yep sure is a a Country well endowed with Snakes , or is it just my location


----------

